# I want to air ride my Altima



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

i searched around couldent find anything for the 2000 altima anybody know where i can get this is they even make it for the altima


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

buries said:


> i searched around couldent find anything for the 2000 altima anybody know where i can get this is they even make it for the altima


im pretty sure someone on this site has air ride already... try this site, see what you can find - www.airbagit.com 
i havent checked it out yet but there might be something you like.


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

thank you they do have mabye ill get 
see it on my car sometime


----------

